# Career change to NSW Firefighter



## SydneySly87 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All

I am interested in a career change and have been looking into becoming a NSW Fire Fighter. I would like to ask a few questions to anyone who is willing to provide me with some feedback from their experience.
I know it is really hard to be accepted to become a permo so I was looking into becoming a Retained.

Roughly how much would a retained fire fighter make a week?
What is the testing process before being accepted?
Can i become a retained fire fighter but also be a volunteer when on call?

Thanks.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Most firefighters start as volunteers, it is more of a drive to serve the community rather than to earn money. 
Most of my friends started that way, I don't really know anyone who applied directly.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi SydneySly87

You may find the following link interesting for more background with regards to New South Wales firefighters:-

Firefighter (NSW) | Job Guide

I hope you are successful in finding more information on your chosen career.


----------

